# St. Peters School, Gainford



## curiousmoggy (Oct 12, 2011)

Visited this place quite a few times over the years. About 4 years I was lucky enough to be able to enter the building before it was boarded up, in poor condition, very creepy and clinical. However, I went back a few days ago, the place is completely boarded up and on an evening patrolled by the groundskeeper, who said we could go in for a look round (at our own risk), however, we decided not to risk it as it was getting dark. The only way to currently enter the building is through the ground floor window which is broken. This room leads into the gym, however, a few people have told me the passageways are bricked off into the main building





Main buildings




Entrance which had been broken into, however the doors do not open




Locked doors into the gym.




Underground tunnel 




Inside the tunnel




Broken window which leads to the gym




Rusty chairs




Inside the gym - (picture taken from the outside through open window)




The back of the main buildings




The entrance I used 4 years ago to get in - now boarded up


----------



## jonney (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't know if it's just me but the first 2 photos show up ok and the rest don't


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Me to i was getting into that it looked good would verry mutch like to see the rest


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 13, 2011)

Apart from the first two, the links to all the pictures start with a double http://.


----------



## curiousmoggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, they should be working now


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Great work looks a good explore thanks for sharing


----------



## jonney (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for that CM looks like a cracking place to explore might have to have a look at that one myself


----------



## curiousmoggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone  If anyone fancys a visit with me and my partner, give me a shout! 

Btw, does anyone know of any derelict mental hospitals in County Durham area?


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 14, 2011)

curiousmoggy said:


> If anyone fancys a visit with me and my partner, give me a shout!
> 
> Btw, does anyone know of any derelict mental hospitals in County Durham area?



Bit further north you've got one at Morpeth but it's very well secured. PM me! And yes we'd love to blister on and try that school sometime... when's a good time to do it?

Cheers and thanks for the report.

Best wishes, M and TJ


----------



## curiousmoggy (Dec 5, 2011)

*It's open*

YOU ARE NOW ABLE TO GET INTO THE MAIN BUILDING!

Yesterday, myself & a few friends found a lower floor broken window, we were able to climb in and look around the whole building! It's in a terrible state, but you are able to walk around the whole place including the upstairs. We found the treatment room, with needles and cafiters - still packaged! We found a lot of those metal hospital beds, and 3 diaries from the years 1993-1995. The rooms didn't look like they'd been emptied properly, there was clothes still in wardrobes, glasses lying on the floor, a old fashioned nurses uniform, suitcases, candles, toothbrushes, loads! The place is huge! We got quite freaked out when we heard one sounded like someone knocking on the door on the very top floor, then my friend pressed the button of one of the lifts and we heard the cogs beginning to turn! If anyone fancies a visit with us, pm me!


----------



## krela (Dec 5, 2011)

Possibly a bit too much information there curiousmoggy. =/


----------



## shakey (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been there a few times, never really been in, just walked around a bit, My Mums Dad used to be a teach there, (He passed away in 1990) but out the back where there is a large Concrete area, there used to be a block of flats which was the teachers accommodation. (where my mum, Grandma, Grandad and 8 uncles and aunties lived!) Beyond that is the old playing fields, and beyond that, the river.

Shakey.


----------



## flava (Dec 6, 2011)

Defo too much info


----------

